# Free Postage on TempTag orders this Bank Holiday Weekend



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm offering *Free Postage* on TempTag orders this Bank Holiday Weekend

We currently have great stock availability on *Brown TempTags* (aka Full Cream) which react at 65c

Cream (aka Skim Milk) and Red (aka Soy) TempTags are in limited supply with a new shipment due mid-September


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I'm very late to this one - but I keep meaning to buy some, looking through the categories they all seem to be empty (unless I'm being a total numpty!) do you have any of the Full Cream tags left?


----------

